
A timeless Bootstrap theme built for the modern web - kick
http://code.divshot.com/geo-bootstrap/
======
ggm
I feel I've just been rickrolled but I did enjoy it.

Before this, was grey. Grey was good. I kinda miss ncsa mosaic.

------
hinkley
Christmas dinner with the family is gonna be _awkward_ this year.

------
dylanjha
This is fun. I love that this exists. Thank you internet :)

------
tanseydavid
Hammer-Time.

~~~
lioeters
Hammer-Timeless.

------
anotheryou
could this work as a user-style?

